# Labioplasty by Dr Stern



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

http://www.cosmeticsurgery2.com/cs-female1.htm

The signs of our days. This is a medical link so follow it if you want to see what Dr Stern can do to you, or more likely to your female partner.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

And you found that site how? :roll: :wink:

That doc seems like a right doodah - tidy work though :?

Ouchie


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

:roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Somebody sent me the link actually. I am not surfing this kind as I prefer hardcore.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

put's you right off [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It is part of the aging process Phil...you can't stop the clock.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

looks like a bloomin car crash....bits everywhere  :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

LOL...that is how it looks when you are old and you have given birth.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

I've gone right off that corned beef sandwich I was going to have for lunch. [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## wills (Oct 26, 2004)

Haven't they all just been tucked in for the after shot?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Great thread, bit mank though, but then beggers can't be choosers!


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

wills said:


> Haven't they all just been tucked in for the after shot?


LOL :lol:


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Top bit of beef curtain surgery there!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Look like a badly packed kebab! :wink:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Bacon sandwich anyone


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

I can't help but think the dialog with a new boyfriend after this.... 
He: So you are 38yrs but only had two lovers? 
She: Yes, can't you tell? I was rather unfortunate :wink: please be gentle to me!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

WTF have these ladies been doing their lives to look like that? :roll: :? . Not even an 80 year old would look like that I'm sure! :roll:


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

vlastan said:


> LOL...that is how it looks when you are old and you have given birth.


How do you know?
I assume you must have had first hand knowledge or experience of old women with lots of kids.............. :wink:


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

> WTF have these ladies been doing their lives to look like that? . Not even an 80 year old would look like that I'm sure!


I agree!!  Havent they heard of pelvic floor exercises? 
Oooh - a sudden thought - heated seats don't do that to you do they?!!!! :?


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

no nyk they just 'fry the beef' :lol:


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Eeeuuuwwwww!!!!  :?


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

A "NSFW" warning would have been useful


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Any link related to "labioplasty" was NEVER going to be suitable for work...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

t7 said:


> Any link related to "labioplasty" was NEVER going to be suitable for work...


Maybe he didn't know the meaning of labia. :lol:


----------



## FooK (May 15, 2003)

OMG!!! looks like an explosion in a pork pie factory


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> WTF have these ladies been doing their lives to look like that? :roll: :? . Not even an 80 year old would look like that I'm sure! :roll:


What the Dr does'nt say is that these all belong to porn stars :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The doctor promises to make you look like a porno star and also be very tight like a virgin again!!

I have seen a documentary when a woman was examined. She was very lose, after giving birth...or could it be from fisting and she lied to us? :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've just moved this to the flame room due the 18+ nature of the subject.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I've just moved this to the flame room due the 18+ nature of the subject.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

This is a medical topic not pornography. Also two other moderators replied to it and didn't need to move it. But you did. :roll:

I guess it gives you a sense of achievement that you are doing your job right in the forum. :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

The thread was moved purely due to the fact that it breached the rules.
I suggest you remind yourself of them.
Here's a quick reminder of the one you broke :
"you will not post any material which is ....sexually oriented"?
Fisting is not a topic that I feel is medical based. I moved it as you changed the thread yourself from a medical one to one that had sexual oriented content.

I raised a thread on the moderators forum about it. I don't normally expose what is written in that forum but here it is :


> I moved it to the flame due due to it linking to close up shots of female genitalia but more due to the fact the thread has now moved on to 'fisting'.
> 
> Should it be removed totally or is it's new home sufficient?
> 
> Alternatively am I being too PC ?


The three other moderators which responded were all in agreement with my actions.

Your guess was incorrect. I got no sense of achievement from moving it. In fact it's a pain in the arse when people don't follow the guidelines and rules on the forum. We'd all prefer not to have to moderate anything but whilst the rules are broken then someone stills needs to enforce them for the benefit of all users.

If you feel you can't follow the rules then there is but one option.

As always if you have any issues with myself or any moderator then you can raise it with Jae. Unfortunately it would appear though that you prefer to take cheap shots and suffer from the delusion that I am being unfair to you. It's sad. :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Nick, you broke the rules by posting it, however there were no objections or compliants, so it was let go (on a VERY fine edge i must add!). Personally myself I don't think this thread has any place on the forum and if I had seen it first i would have deleted it. It has now turning into a personal slanging match so it's locked, before this goes any further.


----------

